# setting up linksys BEFSR41 to my mac... help!!!!!



## blix316 (Sep 5, 2006)

just got a new wired router not knowing it wasnt really set up for a mac, i need help configuring it to my mac and getting my xbox live up and running... any help would be great.. link me up to another question if need be... i know little about these things....


----------



## Satcomer (Sep 6, 2006)

Same as a PC. First, READ THE router's MANUAL! It will tell you the IP address you type into your browser to get into the router (once you connect your Mac to it).


----------

